# Chaffhaye



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I was just wondering how long chaffhaye is suppose to last? I just got some yesterday and opened it and today it is molded! I dont know if it was just a bad batch or if I am doing something wrong? I Used some and then i folded the top down and left it in the shed over night I am completely baffled I will be returning it tomorrow for sure but I was wondering if it could be kept in a better condition to help it or what because I want to know if I need to get my money back or go ahead and get another bag :? :?:?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It should not mold...One bag lasted me a week and half ..no mold issues..I have decided to not feed it any more...but still..should not mold : )


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did it look like the second picture of the chaffhaye here http://freedomstarfarm.com/Chaffhaye.html
according to her site its the beneficial yeast and is ok. :shrug: I would contact the company to verify - but freedom star farm is a dealer of Chaffhaye


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

The white stuff is the innoculant. You want to see that, it is very good for the goat. Once open, the bag will be good for at least a week. It doesn't mold, it just dries out a bit. Good stuff, just expensive. My goats loved it and did great on it but my finances would not allow me to stay on it. The goats would FIGHT over the innoculant. Its sort of yeasty/yogurty.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I won't mold over night like that. My guess is you're seeing the yeast culture that develops. The only way you would have mold with a new bag is if there is a pin hole or something in it and if that is the case most companies will replace the bag. If it's mold it will be fuzzy.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

yes thats what it looked like!


----------



## rockinchickfarm (Dec 24, 2014)

*chaffehaye life*

I've had an open bag for a couple of weeks now. It is in a Rubbermaid trash can. I've been folding over the top and have a brick on it. Today I opened it up, still smells the same but has small flying insects all over. So, is this a waste of my $$? I can't store it in a cool building or freeze it. So, just read, it will last 5 to 10 days. That was a waste of $$.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's just gnats eating the molasses, they won't hurt anything.


----------



## rockinchickfarm (Dec 24, 2014)

*chaffehaye age*

Well, it scared me when it said 5-10 days and I'd had it longer than that. It got up to 90 here last week and then cooled back down again. I panicked after reading that and threw it in my garbage can. Then my husband said: why didn't you put it in the compost. So, I went out and put my trash can on it's side and took it back out and into my wheelbarrow. I then smelled it again, it still smelled fine so I put as much as I could into 2 gallon baggies and filled what was left in my freezer. Then I filled their bowl, then I put the rest back into my storage can.
My breeder told me not to feed them grain and I had bought a bag of goat chow. I have a 10 week doe and wether. So I have a bag of goat chow here that I'm not feeding them. They get chaffehaye and alfalfa/timothy pellets and anything else they eat along the way.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

at ten weeks old..they are barely "OK" to ween off milk......grain is needed to help their growth...once grown neither need grain as long as the doe is not bred and both have good condition...I would feed 1 cup twice daily for them to share and slowly increase to maybe 3-4 cups over a period of a few weeks or so...as long as their poops are berries..if they get mushy, go slower on increase...Both need free access to quality loose minerals..not a sheep and goat blend but one for goats or cows..Chafehay is very good for them...We started using it again here since its the only non gmo alfalfa available to us..Goat hiker gave us the idea of buying an old chest freezer and keeping it fairly cool..not frozen, to prolong the life of the chaf...im not sure freezing it is good or not..I would be afraid of killing the yeast...


----------



## rockinchickfarm (Dec 24, 2014)

*chaffehaye & weaning*

My breeder would have weaned them at 8 weeks but I took them early and am giving them longer than she was.  I guess everyone just does what is best for them. They are eating lots of other stuff along with the chaffehaye. The lady from Chaffehay wrote me back yesterday and said it was fine to freeze it, that's what she recommended.
Everything I read says not to give wethers grain?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> The lady from Chaffehay wrote me back yesterday and said it was fine to freeze it, that's what she recommended.


good to know 

you don't need to feed a wether grain when grown but they still need a little extra calories and protien they get from grain when growing...keeping the cal/phro ratio at 2:1 will help prevent UC...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree with Happybleats... At least until they are a year or so for growth reasons. I feed mine grain all the time, I've had no issues. They don't get much when they are older....


----------

